# Sketches of my Poodle Pups



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

omg theyr'e adorable!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love those. I would pay for that to be honest. Love the expressions on their faces


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! They did a GREAT job with the expressions and eyes! And their noses are perfect! <3


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

MericoX said:


> My friend did some sketches for me, and I wanted to share them with everyone!



Absolutely darling!


----------



## jenny (Jan 10, 2010)

They are sooo cute! I don't know who's luckier them or you!!:heeeelllllooooo:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

So cute! I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are wonderful...you have a talented friend!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are GREAT! That was awfully nice of your friend.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness those are adorable!! Does your friend do this for a living? Does she have a website??


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow great sketches!!! I also would pay for one!!! Only it would have to be cream like Mist


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

She is actually doing a sale right now for her sketches http://www.knittingninja.com/art/sketches/ and her website can be found at http://www.alliepets.com

I'm glad you guys like them... I love them too! Hopefully she has time to do a few more for me! LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, amazing work there. I missed this post somehow...lucky you to hava friend this talented HAHA


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You're as lucky to have such a talented friend as you are to be a poodle owner! Good for you and thanks for sharing!


----------



## gibbiesmom (Oct 2, 2008)

Just adorable. You are so lucky to have these for all times!


----------

